# LB9A Candy White colour match



## MrMatt

Hi chaps.

Just sprayed a small test area of a bumper to take a view on the colour match of the paint that I have...

Existing paint was scuffed and then 3 coats were sprayed in a small area as can be seen in the picture below.

Looks a bit dark to me. Will it lighten up as it dries? More when it has skme clear applied? Or do I just need a different shade?

This is effectively a scrap bumper so I'm just messing about with it really, thats if that isn't blatantly obvious....


----------



## Barbel330

VW candy white is always a very difficult colour to match. You need a different shade there, it won't change colour at all as it dries. 

I now have a specific shade which matches most candy white VW vans that I've come to by trial and error but there's no point me telling you because chances are your paint won't be from the same manufacturer as mine. (Max Mayer waterbased)


----------



## MrMatt

Thanks barbel

Its defo not Max Mayer waterbased lol. Think more rattle can, the supplier has offered to mix up a lighter shade and send it out for me to try. As I say Im just nessing about at it really to see what kind of rattle can results I can get.

Does the shade you use come up a little lighter / less cream than the default shade?


----------



## Barbel330

Ah ok, yeah the rattle cans are never the most consistent matches. Very difficult to tell from a photo but yours looks a little too blue? That could just be the photo on my iPad screen though mate. 

Try a different shade and see how you go. Just bare in mind that even the pro's can struggle with this colour. &#55357;&#56853;

I just checked my Spies-Hecker paint scheme and it lists 10 different variant shades &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## SamD

Try ordering a few shades and do some spray out cards instead of doing test patches on your panel.


----------



## MrMatt

Thanks chaps. Hopefully the one I have is in the middle of the shades so worst case ill have 5 to try... 

With the spray out cards is that litterally a piece of white card that you spray with the base colour?


----------



## SamD

MrMatt said:


> Thanks chaps. Hopefully the one I have is in the middle of the shades so worst case ill have 5 to try...
> 
> With the spray out cards is that litterally a piece of white card that you spray with the base colour?


You can get a pack off 100 for a couple of quid on the tinter web


----------



## MrMatt

Thanks Sam, just checking Im not looking in the wrong places but is 100 cards for 10 quid delivered about right?


----------



## SamD

Yup, if you have a local paint supplier they can sell you packs of 10 etc


----------



## MrMatt

Evening chaps. I managed to get the colour spot on with the help of the guys at paints4u sending out a few different shades to try and match it.

I got it scuffed up, base coated it and then applied the lacquer. This was all done over a much larger area than above and looked awesome one I flatted the clear back and gave it a polish.

Only thing is now the paint has started crazing / cracking. You can feel some of the cracks through the clear coat but some of them seem to just be under the clear and can't be felt.

So, what did I do wrong?

It was always meant to be a learning exercise and I'm a pro a learning my mistakes as I make so many...


----------



## Barbel330

Could be a couple of reasons but without seeing it I'd say you probably didn't dry the base coat enough before the clear was applied mate.


----------



## MrMatt

Ah, so that mean all the solvents don't get released before the clear goes on then they can't escape.

I am tempted to solve it with a trip tp the body shop. I quite enjoy stripping stuff down and it would make the logistics easier if I remove it myself. Is that likely to be viewed negatively by a bodyshop do you guys think?


----------



## MrMatt

After some messing about trying to get a picture of the cracking the below gigantor image is about as good as it gets. Does that make the failure mechanism clearer for anyone?


----------



## Sharpyyyyy

Can't tell too much from the photo but the scratches look like bad prep to me.


----------

